# Dhow Boat Dinner



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Dhow Boat Dinner, anyone ever been on one and recommend someone to buy a package off? All the websites on google seems quite poor so don't really want to get stuck with a dodgy company.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AndySueGeorgina (Jul 19, 2012)

There seems to be a couple on the Dubai Marina that sound good, and one on the Dubai Creek ive heard is a good meal


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Warold
I visited Dubai earlier this year and my husband and I used Expedia and searched for excursions. Its on their webpage under the 'things to do' section

I always get paranoid that when I actually get to the destination I'll get ripped off or too lazy to book excursions, so I nearly always pre book using these guys. I've been on several of their deals and when I went to Dubai i used Expedia to book:

4x4 Dessert Safari
Dhow Cruise Dinner

Being the pedantic person I am I also scoured other key websites like lastminute and expedia had the best price for 2 people and also had a special offer where you could get both of the above excursions for a cheaper 'combo' price provided

The dhow cruise itself was on a boat (duhhh) but it had 2 decks and the more fun and special in my opinion was the seating on the open air top deck because it is open air and on a lovely warm nite you can see the stars and look out at the water directly. The lower deck is nice too I am sure but you are in an enclosed space not open air and you only peak out of the windows.

Another pedantic tip is if you can fuss until they give you a seat on the side of the deck so you are litterally on the rails with your table. Otherwise it being a deck you will just be in the center and your view are the other diners around you and then the actual water and dubai views

Our driver collected us from our hotel and then picked up several other couples which meant when we go to the boat it was quite full. But a little stamping and putting on my best posh british accent (I am british welsh born but I am asian so my skin colour is brown which is something that holds you back in Dubai) meant the waiters quickly hopped to it and put out a fresh table and chairs for my husband and I on the top deck.

The food was nothing amazing but all very safe bland but plentiful food to suit the mixture of European tastes of the german / brit / aussie / russian tourists

Someone came around and took our picture and framed it but we didn't buy this. 

Apparently in the good old days there were belly dancers also to entertain you but due to the Council or the Govt this was banned due to health and safety or some piffle.

It literally is just a meal and a lovely view. It was romantic although if you are a very young couple you might find it a tad bit boring.

I did however enjoy it and would recommend it at least once

Alternatively once you get to Dubai its also easy to ask your hotel concierge or holiday rep to find you some nice excursions and prices for a dhow boat dinner cruise. You shouldnt really be looking to pay more than £50 per person I think. Expedia was the best price I saw online and booked.

Have fun!

R


----------



## ByronSKraemer (Mar 23, 2011)

rosy83 said:


> Hi Warold
> I visited Dubai earlier this year and my husband and I used Expedia and searched for excursions. Its on their webpage under the 'things to do' section
> 
> I always get paranoid that when I actually get to the destination I'll get ripped off or too lazy to book excursions, so I nearly always pre book using these guys. I've been on several of their deals and when I went to Dubai i used Expedia to book:
> ...


Hi Rosy. Where was the dhow cruise? Was it on the creek?


----------



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

It was run by Expedia and it was the Creek


----------



## dubaisafari12 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey , am new in this forum i want to plan dinner at dhow cruise dubai? Can you tell me about the reservation processes is it on the spot or i reserve it before going to cruise ?


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

dubaisafari12 said:


> Hey , am new in this forum i want to plan dinner at dhow cruise dubai? Can you tell me about the reservation processes is it on the spot or i reserve it before going to cruise ?


You need to book in advance. There are so many companies who offer these & there are always deals online for them too


----------

